# Sat Dishes



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just an observation. In most big cities now you can see a vast array of sat dishes often nailed to the most convenient place on the building. Blocks of flats they are bolted to the balcony railings and many council houses stuck right over the front door.
Yes I know they need to be pointing south and tucked away might not get a clear signal.
But personally I find it hideous and unsightly indicating a lack of pride in ones residence. A small amount of thought and effort to site them discreetly would't go amiss. 

The other thing I note, is generally in France virtually all the dishes are pointing at the same sat. Indicating most are French viewers. Unlike many UK cities the dishes are of varying sizes and pointing in a variety of directions indicating a multitude of different nationalities in residence. 

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will they not become obsolete soon? Are they now? I agree with you, they are horrible.

The way I watch stuff now is completely different to ten years ago. I just decide on what I want to watch and find it online. Smart TV's are going that way as well. If I had a guaranteed decent and unrestricted internet connection in the van for example that Dome on the roof would be resigned to Room 101 and everything would be watched online, when we wanted to watch it. No issues with blooming satellite foot prints either. We will laugh at that one day and the fact we paid thousands for dishes on the roof.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think we are unlikely to see the majority of the populace in UK or France get sufficient internet speeds to be able to rely on demand TV. While most consumers are still hooked up via copper cables, many of which are from the last century. 
We are fortunate in getting 6mbps out in the sticks and streaming a video is possible but not all the time. As for recording more than one program while watching another and other members of the family on Skype etc. forget it. 
I think sat dishes are with us for quiet a while yet.

Thats another thing. We have two 'smart' TVs. We have never found the need to even consider their 'smart' capabilities with 200 channels and 55 recorded films and programs we don't have time to watch? What the hell do we need 'smart' TVs for?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I think we are unlikely to see the majority of the populace in UK or France get sufficient internet speeds to be able to rely on demand TV. While most consumers are still hooked up via copper cables, many of which are from the last century.
> We are fortunate in getting 6mbps out in the sticks and streaming a video is possible but not all the time. As for recording more than one program while watching another and other members of the family on Skype etc. forget it.
> I think sat dishes are with us for quiet a while yet.
> 
> ...


15 years ago Ray I was flogging 0.5mb (yes half a meg) ADSL broadband at £90 a month! It will come in one form or another.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, it will come undoubtedly Barry. I live in hopes of fibre one day.!

But three family members use the internet to access their TV needs and to me it's a lotta faff with 'boxes' and remote's or phones. Then when it locks, buffers or just don't work, they have the cheek to tell me it's the future and way to go.
They then come out with an amazing statement "Oh we don't watch much TV now".!!!! 

We turn the tele on choose a channel and watch...................... seemples.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It has a long way to go but it will happen. I reckon instead of waiting 12 weeks to watch a series week by week they will just be available. Some online channel networks are doing this already. So instead of it being "oh its corrie, endeasters and a film tonight you just decide what and when you want to watch it and on your TV.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

reminds me of the old joke

what's grey and drab and hangs off a satellite dish?? a council house

(and before anyone kicks off, I grew up in a council house)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a smart TV connected to Virgin . I used to spend most evenings channel hopping over 100 channels trying to find something interesting or less than twenty years old.
Then I discovered YouTube....Brilliant!
I have a freestanding satdish with me, how can I tell if the LNB (?) is working. It incorporates a led which changes colour the stronger the signal. Q. My TV has 5volt on/off on the satellite menu, should this be on/off to get this led working or does it only work with the original STB.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

We probably watch nearly as much stuff now over the internet as we do over Sky or terrestrial. Mrs P uses catch up services extensively whilst we also watch Netflix and the occasional Google or Amazon film. My children and I watch sport on Sky but not a lot else. I think that in just a few years satellite dishes and TV aerials will be rusty relics of a bygone age!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The first thing we did when we moved in to our house was remove the satellite dish. Carbuncle that it was.

From my pov, there are oodles of channels of crap on TV as it is without needing more. At home we watch TV of an evening together and Mrs GMJ will watch a bit of an afternoon if she's feeling a bit tired. She always finds an old film or somesuch to watch...

Our internet is plenty fast enough for regular use by myself and Mrs GMJ. The upload speed is about 12Mg and the download speed about 3Mg I think (whatever those figures mean!). The 19yo lad moans like buggery about it but he still manages to glue his face to his phone for several hours at a time every night so it cant be that bad. We pay £20 a month for unlimited internet and phone line and calls. On the odd occasion when I want to watch some live cricket or rugby its plenty fast enough to show the games in real time (and without having to pay Mr Murdoch anything too :grin2

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peribro said:


> We probably watch nearly as much stuff now over the internet as we do over Sky or terrestrial. Mrs P uses catch up services extensively whilst we also watch Netflix and the occasional Google or Amazon film. My children and I watch sport on Sky but not a lot else. I think that in just a few years satellite dishes and TV aerials will be rusty relics of a bygone age!!


Presumably Peter you have more than 5mbps download speeds. 
I can understand you using the net then but in our rural parts we only get 5 or maybe 6mbps. Plus of course as and when the local telephone company works on any lines in our village, I hold my breath until they are gone and we still have a phone and internet.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes Ray - now have fibre to the cabinet and we are fortunate as we are a couple of miles at least from our nearest exchange.

Somewhat appropriately I am typing this whilst connected to a site's wifi (17Mbs) on the North Devon Coast and streaming the MU Everton game.

The biggest irony is that with the terrestrial aerial we can only point across the Bristol Channel to a couple of Welsh transmitters and even the best one can't give BBC! I can't be bothered to put the satellite up as there's nothing that I want to watch other than the footie on BT Sport which I can stream!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Presumably Peter you have more than 5mbps download speeds.
> I can understand you using the net then but in our rural parts we only get 5 or maybe 6mbps. Plus of course as and when the local telephone company works on any lines in our village, I hold my breath until they are gone and we still have a phone and internet.
> 
> Ray.


5mb should be more than enough Ray to stream anything. I was streaming stuff on a 0.5mb connection 15 years ago! (just). The quality has got better so that wouldnt work now but I generally find if you have over 1mb download speed its enough. If you cant stream on 5mb download connection either there is a massive contention issue in your area (too many people on one circuit) or something else is up. You have to watch what other stuff is going on on your network though if your on a lower speed connection. We get 5mb down and about 1mb up here (thats the fastest in our village available, most get less). If I have a new laptop to update or upgrade it hogs all the bandwidth and if Mrs D is streaming something downstairs she starts complaining. You can throttle stuff like that but I Cant be bothered. 

I Sometimes set up wifi access points in offices, holiday accommodation etc. Often you limit each user to 1mb say on a 20mb connection otherwise some bandwidth hog will pinch all the bandwidth.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Peter, your choices are obvious and understandable.
I will just have to stick with the dish at least for now.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> 5mb should be more than enough Ray to stream anything. I was streaming stuff on a 0.5mb connection 15 years ago! (just). The quality has got better so that wouldnt work now but I generally find if you have over 1mb download speed its enough. If you cant stream on 5mb download connection either there is a massive contention issue in your area (too many people on one circuit) or something else is up. You have to watch what other stuff is going on on your network though if your on a lower speed connection. We get 5mb down and about 1mb up here (thats the fastest in our village available, most get less). If I have a new laptop to update or upgrade it hogs all the bandwidth and if Mrs D is streaming something downstairs she starts complaining. You can throttle stuff like that but I Cant be bothered.
> 
> I Sometimes set up wifi access points in offices, holiday accommodation etc. Often you limit each user to 1mb say on a 20mb connection otherwise some bandwidth hog will pinch all the bandwidth.


Yes it's possible to stream vids and even TV Barry but why mess about and suffer the foibles when we have absolutely brilliant Freeview, Freesat, Sky channels and can record two channels at the touch of a button? Why take a step back?

Ray.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

I live in a listed building and could not be bothered getting planning permission to affix a satellite dish.
Mine is on a pole 4 or 5 feet off the ground outside the house and unobtrusive

Ian


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yes it's possible to stream vids and even TV Barry but why mess about and suffer the foibles when we have absolutely brilliant Freeview, Freesat, Sky channels and can record two channels at the touch of a button? Why take a step back?


Yes, if you remember to set a record button (and I know you can do it remotely with Sky) you can time-shift programmes but with catch-up TV and on-demand TV through streaming you can pretty much watch what you want when you want. Sometimes you don't realise you've missed a good programme until you hear about it a day or more later. Too late if you haven't recorded it unless you use catch-up services.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes OK Peter. But we don't get catch up TV here without a lot of messing and fighting. VPNs etc. KISS.!!!!
Again I say why when the sat is so easy. And yes I can still remember to set the Humax recorder even at my age.??

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes it can be a faff on the laptop although I dont find it so but the point is that is where its heading, the physical technology and the devices you use to watch your entertainment need some work but the whole concept of "its Starsky and Hutch  night tonight" or "I must remember to record so and so" is on the way out. The problem then becomes one of knowing whats available. I guess in the future there wont be daily listings of TV programs and times so how will you now what to watch? There are thousands of TV Series out there. I often look for stuff to watch and there is just so many. There are plenty of review sites now though and even sites where you can put in stuff you like and they will recommend similar.

Whilst the conduit technology maybe backward in terms of ease of use compared to switching on a normal telly the concept is the opposite. I love the way I watch stuff now. TV or "entertainment viewing" is the best its been ever for me. I like to watch stuff back to back when I want and where I want.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yes it can be a faff on the laptop although I dont find it so but the point is that is where its heading, the physical technology and the devices you use to watch your entertainment need some work but the whole concept of "its Starsky and Hutch  night tonight" or "I must remember to record so and so" is on the way out. The problem then becomes one of knowing whats available. I guess in the future there wont be daily listings of TV programs and times so how will you now what to watch? There are thousands of TV Series out there. I often look for stuff to watch and there is just so many. There are plenty of review sites now though and even sites where you can put in stuff you like and they will recommend similar.
> 
> Whilst the conduit technology maybe backward in terms of ease of use compared to switching on a normal telly the concept is the opposite. I love the way I watch stuff now. TV or "entertainment viewing" is the best its been ever for me. I like to watch stuff back to back when I want and where I want.


KIDS.!!!!!!
OK Barry, back in the real world of 'now'. 
Yes the technology is going that way like electric cars but would you invest in an EV with maybe 225 mile range when your existing diesel can go 500 miles and takes 2 mins to refuel?

Sadly we don't go looking for something to view as we have far too much awaiting our waking hours. We are busy daytimes and only sit down to watch TV evenings. On the odd occasion there is nothing current to keep us awake, we have 55 films and 20 progs of recordings to sleep through.
That sounds like ladies shopping?? She will say I will just go and see whats for sale and come out with something she didn't need in the first place.
I tend to need something and go and get it.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> It has a long way to go but it will happen. I reckon instead of waiting 12 weeks to watch a series week by week they will just be available. Some online channel networks are doing this already. So instead of it being "oh its corrie, endeasters and a film tonight you just decide what and when you want to watch it and on your TV.


I'm still waiting........................... Still only 6mbps speed on my adsl broadband.

I see and read so much about all the TV sticks and TV Boxes giving you thousands of films and progs but again it all hinges on a good internet speed.
The technology is leaping ahead the prices are coming down but what percentage of the populace in any country have fast enough internet to use all this tech.?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some interesting stats here Ray. https://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.p...s-report-puts-uk-bottom-full-fibre-cover.html

The UK as is France seems to be lagging a bit behind even places like Latvia. This could be to do with the fact that we have some of the oldest telephone infrastructure of course. The EU commission and "European Digital Single Market" (Yes it exists and was responsible for flattening roaming charges) wants to see all households in the EU with 100mbps+ connectivity by 2025 though. Sounds ambitious but at least its heading in the right direction. No doubt the UK will decide to go back to dial up as it was perfectly acceptable in 1975 

6mbps is fine though for streaming and downloading stuff Ray. Thats all I have. Most streaming services are throttled anyway and can only deliver so much data per minute so your connection should be fast enough. Thats about all I get here and its more than enough although I would prefer 100mbps for all the downloads I do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Barry, Sarko promised La Belle France fibre years ago but as yet it's very patchy.
But I still can't get my main smart TV to actually connect to my internet. Not that I am really bothered as prising the remote from my wife who is permanently watching or sleeping through old repeats could be very dangerous.
We don't actually seek instant gratification of new releases and can actually get some pleasure in anticipating the 'blockbuster' free in six months. And then repeated many times again.

I guess it's just titillating my interest and even if I did mange to connect, it wouldn't last long and we would just go back to regular TV.

Ray.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We pay £20 a month for unlimited internet and phone line and calls. On the odd occasion when I want to watch some live cricket or rugby its plenty fast enough to show the games in real time (and without having to pay Mr Murdoch anything too :grin2
> 
> Graham :smile2:


That sounds an excellent price Graham. Do you mind telling us who that's with?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

emmbeedee said:


> That sounds an excellent price Graham. Do you mind telling us who that's with?


No probs - EE

They have just put it up mind...its now £25 a month:frown2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that inclusive calls round the world Graham.?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Is that inclusive calls round the world Graham.?
> 
> Ray.


Inclusive calls to 40 international destinations according to my bill however the general blurb from EE (dated Oct 2017) lists 50 countries...

Argentina, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Brazil, Bulgaria, Canada, Chile, China, Colombia, Cyprus (incl. North Cyprus), Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, 
Hungary, India, Ireland, Israel, Italy (incl. Vatican City), Japan, Latvia, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Malta, Mexico, Monaco, Netherlands, New Zealand, 
Norway, Pakistan Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Singapore, Slovak Republic, Slovenia, South Africa, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Thailand, Turkey and 
USA

Also 1500 mins to UK mobiles.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant deal for UK Graham. I thought ours was good with 102 countries but we only need about 4.

Ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info Graham ...currently on £25/m ..calls extra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ditched my landline and use mifi which gives me 6 mbps download and 2.4 mbps upload speeds.

I have been thinking of buying a newer mifi with 4g capability, is it worthwhile or is it my old mifi (huawei E5330) being a slower bit of kit? Advice welcomed please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No landline 747.?
So poor people who don't have a 'mobile' deal have to pay lots to contact you? Maybe that's the idea, bog off.

Again it all relies on having a good signal at home and good ears to use crap mobile speakers.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> No landline 747.?
> So poor people who don't have a 'mobile' deal have to pay lots to contact you? *Maybe that's the idea, bog off.*
> 
> Again it all relies on having a good signal at home and good ears to use crap mobile speakers.
> ...


Bog off Ray. >>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> No landline 747.?
> So poor people who don't have a 'mobile' deal have to pay lots to contact you? Maybe that's the idea, bog off.
> 
> Again it all relies on having a good signal at home and good ears to use crap mobile speakers.
> ...


Who doesnt have a mobile these days? Its a good idea if you can get a decent 3 or 4g signal. I Would love to ditch my landline but its never going to happen here. I never ever use it for calls and the only incoming calls are either someone selling stuff (ignored) or occasionally the odd client who loses my mobile number. Just about everyone I want to call me calls my mobile.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That's great guys but we still have to hover near a window and preferably upstairs window to even get 2 bars. You (I) can't conduct deep discussions from an upstairs window.
Plus as I say with the squawk-box type speakers and the younger generations lousy diction, it's hard work.

Like everything in the real world there are limitations. 'Smart' phones are obviously the future today but some people feel they are being forced to take them up when they were quite happy without the cost and complications. Parking, buss's and now trains can require payment by 'smart' phones. That's great if your doing it all day but on the odd occasion can be a bluddy pain to try and set it up in a wet and windy car park. 

Ray.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Have to use a satellite dish to get Freesat, Freeview is not available to everyone across the country.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> That's great guys but we still have to hover near a window and preferably upstairs window to even get 2 bars. You (I) can't conduct deep discussions from an upstairs window.
> Plus as I say with the squawk-box type speakers and the younger generations lousy diction, it's hard work.
> 
> Like everything in the real world there are limitations. 'Smart' phones are obviously the future today but some people feel they are being forced to take them up when they were quite happy without the cost and complications. Parking, buss's and now trains can require payment by 'smart' phones. That's great if your doing it all day but on the odd occasion can be a bluddy pain to try and set it up in a wet and windy car park.
> ...


Perhaps if France was not being kept in the 18th Century by EU rules, things might get better Ray.

You need to break the chains and forge a new brighter future. :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh here we go! The little Pug Gnome is off already! No honeymoon period, straight in there, no messing. Gerrofff!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Oh here we go! The little Pug Gnome is off already! No honeymoon period, straight in there, no messing. Gerrofff!


Your name is on my list. :wink2:

If I were you I would have resettled elsewhere by March 2019.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

March 2119 more like


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

747 said:


> Perhaps if France was not being kept in the 18th Century by EU rules, things might get better Ray.
> You need to break the chains and forge a new brighter future. :laugh:


I LIKE 18th. cent France. At least we can get about and park and get fixed in hospital immediately. Having a mobile that works is just too higher price to pay to come back to UK.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its no different up here in the Dales Ray. I get a mobile signal just here but loads of places are hopeless. You can forget about 4g or even 3g up here. my 6mbps broadband is pretty good for here but there is fibre in some places but some parts have no broadband at all.

Looking at those stats I posted before France and the UK are quite similar, both are way down the list.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> Its no different up here in the Dales Ray. I get a mobile signal just here but loads of places are hopeless. You can forget about 4g or even 3g up here. my 6mbps broadband is pretty good for here but there is fibre in some places but some parts have no broadband at all.
> 
> Looking at those stats I posted before France and the UK are quite similar, both are way down the list.


Our broadband high up here is sh1te, absolute crap no matter who we go with, its about time they invested a few quid in the infrastructure in rural areas, we keep hearing about it.


----------

